
EPA Freezes Grants, Tells Employees Not to Talk About It, Sources Say - legodt
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/environmental-protection-grants-staff_us_5886825be4b0e3a7356b575f
======
joezydeco
There will still be leaks, and they will most likely be protected under First
Amendment rules:

 _" Should the Trump administration find out who talked to reporters and seek
to retaliate against federal employees who leak unflattering material, there
is good reason to believe that these employees are legally protected. An
internal government decision such as the EPA’s freezing all grants and
contracts is a matter of public concern and is not a matter of national
security. That makes it difficult for the Trump administration to argue that
it has a right to silence these employees."_

[http://www.salon.com/2017/01/24/donald-trump-is-already-
tryi...](http://www.salon.com/2017/01/24/donald-trump-is-already-trying-to-
muzzle-leakers-but-government-employees-have-broad-free-speech-rights/)

------
canada_dry
Trump is following Canada's previous Prime Minister Steven Harper's play book.

Harper cut funding to climate and environmental scientists and put a gag order
on everyone involved.

Canadians finally had enough and kicked his party so far to the curb in the
last election that even garbage collection refused to pick them up.

~~~
SpikeDad
Canadians evidently are smarter than Americans. And Canadians don't have the
gun culture which causes most normally intelligent people to vote for
politicians they wouldn't invite into their house as long as they keep any gun
restriction legislation out of US laws.

